

Show HN: Nuevo Cloud – High Performance CDN for Small Websites - rgbrenner
https://www.nuevocloud.com/

======
mzjs
Just curious, what does this offer that cloudflare's pro plan doesn't?

~~~
rgbrenner
I think Cloudflare provides a great service, but when I used it (a couple of
years ago for one of my other websites), I wasn't impressed with the
performance of their CDN.

It's certainly not a replacement for their DDOS/security features. Nuevo Cloud
is solely about improving the performance of low/medium traffic websites. And
from my testing (on both nuevocloud.com and one of my other websites), the
performance is the best I've seen from a CDN (I'm clearly biased, but numbers
are numbers).

~~~
_puk
Firstly, from a non biased, completely subjective point of view, that is one
of the quickest loading pages I've seen in a while. A great showcase for the
service, congrats on getting it out there.

I had a few questions I don't see answers to on the landing page:

Do you support pushing to edge nodes? Do you support the Vary header across
things like Accept & Accept-Encoding? Is the $25/mo for 100GB across multiple
domains? Any plans for higher tiers?

Out of interest, how big is the team behind this? What's your background?
Would be interested to hear of how you go about setting this up to be quicker
than the competitors, and what lessons you've learnt along the way.

All in all it looks really compelling - Good luck with it.

~~~
rgbrenner
Thanks. I've been working on this for quite a while, and I'm excited to
finally launch. Still have a lot of work to do on it though.

 _Do you support pushing to edge nodes?_ Push zones won't be implemented until
later this year.

 _Do you support the Vary header across things like Accept & Accept-Encoding?_
Accept-encoding is used to decide if the reply is gzip'd, but other than that
no. If you email me, I'll let you know when I'm finished implementing Vary..
it'll probably be this weekend.

 _Is the $25 /mo for 100GB across multiple domains?_ yes. there's no limit on
the number of domains.

 _Any plans for higher tiers?_ Yes.. there will be a couple of larger plans.
In the meantime, you're welcome to email me if you need a larger plan.

The team is just me. I built this because it seems like every CDN focuses on
enterprises, instead of the startup type websites I usually work on. I feel
like most CDNs are a catch-22.. to get good performance at the edge, your
website has to be popular enough to cache... but if your website is slow, no
one is going to use it, so the CDN doesn't cache it. So this actually caches
your files at the edge, even in areas where your website is less popular (so
you can actually build up an audience in that area of the world).

As far as the website being quicker, it uses a web app framework I've
developed over the past decade + the CDN (which I wrote in Golang and C). I've
worked on various startups over the past 14 years (nothing big though).

------
kyledrake
Is this a reverse HTTP proxy service? Are there any plans for more bandwidth
(say, 1TB?)

~~~
rgbrenner
Yes, more or less.. Every CDN runs a reverse HTTP proxy on each edge node.
Most CDNs use Nginx + Lua (which is a good solution). I'm using Golang and C
for that piece because I wanted the flexibility to build certain features that
would be difficult in Lua.

I do plan to add higher bandwidth plans soon. In the meantime, you're welcome
to email me (see profile) to discuss it or any other special requirements.

